# [Solved]ProxyAutoConfig

## beren43

I need to configure ProxyAutoConfig. 

Do https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ProxyAutoConfig.

I need to create a PAC file. 

How and where ? )Last edited by beren43 on Sat Feb 13, 2016 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

The client has to be able to retrieve the pac file, i.e., you usually host it on a web server but you could also put it on your local file system and set the URL accordingly.

----------

## beren43

I'm using nginx. Where to put proxy.pac ? (path)

----------

## massimo

It does not matter, any place inside your nginx' root, you just have to point your browser to the correct location.

----------

## beren43

vim /etc/nginx/proxy.pac

Correctly ?

----------

## massimo

In the nginx configuration file you define the root directory which nginx uses for serving content. Look for 'root' in the configuration file and there you see in which directory you have to put the .pac file.

----------

## beren43

vim var/www/localhost/htdocs/proxy.pac

Right ?

----------

## massimo

Probably, yes.

----------

## beren43

It's weird. In /etc/nginx/nginx/nginx.conf in the server section in the section {...root /var/www/localhost/htdocs . But the htdocs directory does not exist. And I don't understand where to create the  proxy.pac file

----------

